# Opinions On Shallow Sport Boats??



## POP "N" CORK

Just wanted to get some opinions on Shallow Sport boats. The good, bad or even ugly, let me no. Looking at the Bahia right now.

Thanks


----------



## eesmike

I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


----------



## mcag

My neighbor has a 08, 18’ classic and he loves it. He mainly fishes the back bays and bayous (Trinity) so it works well for him I guess. I have never been in rough waters on it but the design doesn’t look like it would handle too much very well. I could be wrong. The layout is nice.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Ss is a very goid boat, and the bahia is their entry level line.

The hull design is dry, stable, and shallow.

However, you can save mucho dinero with a Marshall Topwater, which is a very similar hull. And save even more dinero by buying mine....it's for sale in the classifieds for 23k, and is fully accesorized.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=347042


----------



## pmgoffjr

There's bazzilions of guides in the LLM that run shallow sports, far from a true statements about guides running them.

SS has carved their market out by building a very good hull, and giving very good service to their customers. They also get knocked off more than anyone else. I would dare anyone to come on here and say they had a "bad" hull and Rex didn't take care of them. 

I don't own one, don't have any intention of owning one, but I did sell quite a few of them, and have nothing but respect for their operation.


----------



## TooShallow

They had some hull issues a long time ago. Those have long been addressed. Very solid, well made boat with a very popular following in the LLM. They are not cheap but you do get what you pay for. Solid customer service from what I've heard. I have several friends who run them and they are very happy with their boats.


----------



## WRECKER

*guides*

What about Capt. Gary Gray or Capt. Tricia. I think McBride used to run em too. A little research before a statement like that? Just sayin....



eesmike said:


> I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


----------



## browntownguy

Smoothest boats I have ever been on. Runs skinny, handles rough water without getting soaked. Great service before and after the sale. 

My brother in law has a 21 foot bahia with a 150 Yamaha, what else do you need??? Several friends of mine that have the higher end version of the SS are kicking themselves, the Bahia performs just as well with very little lost in amenities and at a considerably lower cost.


----------



## Coastline Marine

eesmike said:


> I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


HUH??


----------



## 9121SS

I have a 1991, 21' vee. It's 20 years old.The hull is solid as a rock and so is the deck.
For a boat it's size it will run stupid skinny. My wife and I both agree this is the best boat we have ever owned and we have had a bunch! LOL


----------



## joker25

Guides dont run Shallow Sports? Where I fish down in SPI/PI, the Pettys, Gilbert Vela, Skipper Mock, Sammy Mock, Eddie Currey are just 6 of the dozens of guides that run Shallow Sports in the LLM. 

Anyways back to the original queston - Shallow Sports are fantastic boats and will last a lifetime. I dont own a boat at the moment (dad owns a 18 ss classic), just a busy time in my life right now but here in 3, 4 years when I'm in the market, I already know that I'm not going to go shopping around looking at different boat models. I'm going directly to one of Shallow Sports dealers and getting exactly what I want (21.5 sport) and keeping it untill I cant fish anymore.


----------



## No Time

*quality product*

probably the best boat built on the texas coast for performance and durability. Price a 15 year old hull and see how well it holds its value, probably no other boat out there can compare.


----------



## Fishcrazzy63

Nice boats but......WAY overpriced. As for customer service.....From what I have seen and heard it is not very good. If you have money to burn and want the name then this is your boat. If you want a better boat for less $$$$$ then keep searching. I do not post much on here but read most of the posts and I bet you can catch a ride on some 2coolers boats to try them out. Just my .02 (BTW I fished a 18 SS for 17 years)


----------



## capt.dru

My dad and I have a 2000 21.5 sport and have been pleased with the performance. It runs skinny and as long as it floats i can plane out. The only issue is with the structural integrity of the hull. There are stress cracks on the transom, the corners of the raised console and rusted screws are showing up on the floor. 2yrs ago she started taking in water. i was scratching my head on this for awhile cause i couldnt find where it was coming from. I finally got underneath and found a hairline crack about 5in long that would open up when it flexed. We took it to shallow sport and they told me that they could not honor the warranty cause they only had a 5yr on that yr's model when in fact when i bought it they said it had a 10yr. warranty. Bottom line is the customer service that we got was pretty bad. Several guides that i know have also had this problem. I think they have improved their customer service and addressed the hull issues they had. They are pretty pricey and i would look for one that is used to save some money.


----------



## Backcast

i am running a '86 hull 18.5 classic. First tunnel i've owned. Built like a tank.
Solid fishing platform.
Joe


----------



## Red Line

I did a ton of resreach before I bought my shallow running boat, there is no perfect shallow boat. IMO, most of the Texas brands are good, it boils down to personal preference. I like the Cat design, but I wanted something that would handle the chop fairly well, so I went with the new 21' Texas Slam from Majek. It's runs skinny and can handle the chop very well. The one down side is top end speed is not great, but I knew that when I bought my Tunnel V. Word of advise, ride in any models you plan to buy before you buy. Any good dealer will take you out for a test drive.


----------



## Sow Trout

i am running my third Shallow Sport, but then I am not a guide.


----------



## BG 12

SS is one of the best all around boats on the market and in my opinion the best shallow water boats on the market. You will get all kind of opinions on this board when you start asking about boats. My advice is to go for a test ride and see what you think. Not sure where your located but if your in the houston area call Cole or Chad at Coastline Marine and set up a test ride.


----------



## Navi

I've only rode in one, an 18'. It was rough ride IMO, however it does go fairly shallow. It is like anything else, you are gonna have to have some trade offs.


----------



## Tailshot

eesmike said:


> I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


No you haven't...no guide told you that.

Capt. Lynn Smith just got out of a Pathfinder into a 24V. Tons of guides run these boats.


----------



## redman35

I have riden in SS and they are going to be like any other shallow water boat and can be rough when the wind picks up. I have a majek illusion and up here in Houston when galveston gets close to a 12-15 mph wind its a rough ride. If you are in Houston i would just your self a tunnel V and if you just like shallow water fishing get your self a majek or SS.


----------



## Chris_78676

I have a 21 sport and love it it runs great in rough water runs super skinny and the shallow sport family is great. If you are looking for a cheap way into shallow sport you are probably looking at the wrong boat but they hold there value well and you wont be disapointed in them. The only bad thing is they are not a top speed boat but if you are looking to get ing the shallows it is the olny way to go. I have been places that air boats dont even believe I could get back there.


----------



## VBF

I had an '86 Classic. It was a great boat and built like a tank. It ran dry and skinny. You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a guide in a SS in the LLM. Go to their tournament and you will see 300 SS boatowners who love their boats and the service the company provides. Buy the Bahia. You will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## Sow Trout

Lynn's boat is really nice. It is roomy and well laid out.


Tailshot said:


> No you haven't...no guide told you that.
> 
> Capt. Lynn Smith just got out of a Pathfinder into a 24V. Tons of guides run these boats.


----------



## up4mud

The ugly: Sometimes they have little or no reverse. Not a big deal, until you look stupid at the boat ramp, then people think you don't know how to drive:spineyes:


----------



## pipeliner345

What you may not know is the Bahia line is now the new upgraded Bahia. i got my hands on the first one out of the mold and it now has the nida core bow and stearn that are found on the sports. the rigging is top notch, and the hull is solid. i have the 21.5 this is not an open bay rough day hull. on a moderate day it does very well for what it is and what it is is a VERY shallow running boat for its size. it has a fantastic layout, tons! of room and drives very well once you learn how to use it like i did. it was a learning curve but lots of fun. i now have the utmost confidence in my boat and where it will and will not go. i have had many! days of cramps of the glutes!! running this boat in uncharted waters and so far it has got me out of certain catastrophies !! that i almost got myself into and you can! get into trouble in this boat if you dont pay attention to how long a birds leg is. for back bay fishin it is outstanding. My theory is i can graze both pastures with a shallow running boat, i can go way! back into the back bays and tear up! the redfish when no! body else is anywhere near caause they just cannot get in there with out an RFL or a windboat. it really is amazing. they are expensive, but i am a firm believer in you get what you pay for. also, they make EXCELLENT river boats. i like to catfish up the rivers and when they are very low, its funny to watch the flatbottoms out pushing there boats across 300 foot long sandbars that are 6 inches deep and here comes this big 21 foot bay boat ........nicely making way...........right on past them ........in as little as 6 inches of water. everyone has there own opinion, but the only ones who don't like them are those who dont run them.
i saved some good bucks buying the Bahia and i love it!!! i have caught many a more fish simply because i have the vehicle to get me back there where i love to fish..............waaaaaaaay back in the back bays where its quiet and peaceful. if you decide on one, go out with an owner and see for yourself where it will go, its unreal! take a close look at the tunnel, and where the skeg is with the motor all the way up on 6. the boat will run here all day long with the prop completely above the hull with no water pressure issues right out of the factory, it truely is a plug and play boat.


----------



## Down South Lures

First of all, they are absolutely awesome boats. I think I will always own a Shallow Sport. Just make sure that you buy the right one. If you want to focus on the back lakes and hit the Lower Laguna, go with the flush deck or the bahia. If you want to bust some shop and go across "blown out" mid bays go with the Mod V Hull. 

I own a 20' flush deck and have ultimate confidence when running skinny. I want a little more well rounded boat, so I will be buying a 21V in the near future. 

There is no perfect boat hull for all water conditions. I suggest you test drive a full tunnel hull and a Mod V hull, and see which one you like best. The one thought that you should consider is what type of fishing do you want to focus on most. After you figure that out, then buy the appropriate hull.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

up4mud said:


> The ugly: Sometimes they have little or no reverse. Not a big deal, until you look stupid at the boat ramp, then people think you don't know how to drive:spineyes:


Haha!!! So true though!! That is my least favortie time...loading the boat. I always hope the ramp is empty!!


----------



## TooShallow

Drop the jack plate when approaching the ramp and you should have plenty of reverse power!


----------



## zgwe01

*My SS 21V*

love my ss, before and after pics 1997 hull, 2008 etec, 2011 trailer. I know its not the bahai or flush deck, but ss has a great product proven through many years of produciton and quality.


----------



## Tail Chaser

I have a 2000 model 18' Sprint which is the same design as the 18' Bahia. It will likely be the last boat I own. We use it for everything from Galveston to LLM. Even cruising around Lake Houston and up the San Jacinto. They get a bad rap for rough water riding, but I've yet to be in any 18' boat that performed flawlessly in rough water. If I were to ever upgrade I'd probably go with the 21' Bahia myself, but I just don't have any need to.

Another guide you can throw into the SS fan club is Ernest Cisneros. He actually has two mid-eighties models.


----------



## el rojo

That '97 before and after pics are nice.


----------



## Redfish81

Shallow Sports are amazing boats and I've seen them from LLM to Florida. I've fished out of an 18, 21, 24 and the 28. The 24 has been my favorite so far, for something so big it ran super skinny. The 28 ran shallow too and we had no problems running around the bay in it.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Free soap on a rope with every Shower Sport purchased.


----------



## pipeliner345

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Free soap on a rope with every Shower Sport purchased.


what type of boat do you run?


----------



## Life Aquatic

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Free soap on a rope with every Shower Sport purchased.


Haven't heard that one before.

SS makes a quality product. They built a hull I haven't been able to destroy.


----------



## PaPa Redfish

*SS 85 Model 18 Classic*

:texasflag

We own a SS, 85 model 18 classic and the boat has outlived four outboards. They are great boats and perform really well when they are used for what they were designed to do. The boat itself, one could not ask for a better boat. Make the determination on your boat by what style of fishing you do the majority of the time. We don't run out ten miles or farther but then again I have not seen any 38 Luhrs where we fish either. Should the Bahia fit your style of fishing, then you will be extremely happy with the boat, but if it does not then you are going to be unhappy with the boat.


----------



## pipeliner345

PaPa Redfish said:


> :texasflag
> 
> We own a SS, 85 model 18 classic and the boat has outlived four outboards. They are great boats and perform really well when they are used for what they were designed to do. The boat itself, one could not ask for a better boat. Make the determination on your boat by what style of fishing you do the majority of the time. We don't run out ten miles or farther but then again I have not seen any 38 Luhrs where we fish either. Should the Bahia fit your style of fishing, then you will be extremely happy with the boat, but if it does not then you are going to be unhappy with the boat.


Well said..........!!


----------



## shallowgal

*And now for a word from our sponsors....*



eesmike said:


> I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


Well......it seems we've sufficiently cleared that one up already 

I think there is alot of good advice already in the replies to this question from people who are actually using their boats everyday. It does boil down to where you want to fish and what kind of fishing you want to do if you are looking at an 18' flat bottom style tunnel hull boat of any kind. The Shallow Sport line-up includes something that should suit just about any of your needs though with the various lines (sport, classic, Bahia, Mod-v) and sizes (from 15' to 27'). If you would like to give the factory a call we can help direct you to the best dealership and directly answer any of your questions. The most important thing is to get you on a test drive to make sure its what you're after. Factory # is (956) 233-9489. www.shallowsportboats.com.

Thanks for your interest


----------



## skeltowt

My experience is this:

Bought my first SS 18 Sport original no sides scooter boat in 1989 for $8,900.00, used my 1985 Yammy 90 Hp. Wore out three motors, went way too shallow a few times, changed my fishing life forever. I never knew it could be this much fun! 2009 i sold that bote for $9,500.00 and ordered a new 2010 Bahia 18. She is beautiful and runs shallow and fishes like a dream!!

Just sayin'


----------



## Jim Martin

I looked at the 18 Bahia at the Corpus boat show. It was typical Shallow Sport, well built, nicely finished and very well laid out. Compared to the baby cat, it was very moderately priced as well. But, in looking at the Shallow Sport web site, I watched the Bahia video several times with several other guys who flats fish like I do. About a minute into the video, a guy walks up in almost knee deep water, gets in the boat and they take off. They are in at least 18 inches of water and the motor appears to be bouncing from cotact with the bottom and its blowing sand out in the prop wash. It seems like there is little to no dead rise on the take off, so it would seem that particular boat is drafting well over a foot of water. That may not be an issue to you at all, but I was a little a surprised to see that boat hit bottom in that much water. I think the Bahia was the best bargain on a flats boats at the Corpus show, considering the price of some of the smaller boats. The one at the CC show was rigged with a 90.

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/boats/bahia/18-bahia/


----------



## Pat Harkins

One of my fishing partners has a 20' with no sides and a raised console. He is running a 140 Suzuki on it. While it took him a little while to find the right prop, when he did, he can get up in about 10". It's important to note that he has wedges on his transom, fixed trim tabs and a Bob's jackplate. When he bought it, I tried to talk him into putting a Yamaha TRP on it. He now wishes he had. It's a great boat nonetheless. Much of the performance is based on how well you rig it ... but I'm sure that you know that already. Good luck!


----------



## adpostel

zgwe01 said:


> love my ss, before and after pics 1997 hull, 2008 etec, 2011 trailer. I know its not the bahai or flush deck, but ss has a great product proven through many years of produciton and quality.


 Very nice pics! This is the Adrian's Fiberglass makeover, correct? I remember seeing it at the shop when I took my boat to him. He did a very nice job on your boat. And I will say, pics don't do it justice.....Very nice rig there partner..... Tight Lines....


----------



## commtrd

skeltowt said:


> My experience is this:
> 
> Bought my first SS 18 Sport original no sides scooter boat in 1989 for $8,900.00, used my 1985 Yammy 90 Hp. Wore out three motors, went way too shallow a few times, changed my fishing life forever. I never knew it could be this much fun! 2009 i sold that bote for $9,500.00 and ordered a new 2010 Bahia 18. She is beautiful and runs shallow and fishes like a dream!!
> 
> Just sayin'


My 15' classic is just incredible. Couldn't ask for a better boat for the fishing I do. Must say for a small boat it handles chop/rough water a LOT better than I thought it would. Now I have had two guys try to buy that boat from me before I even put the numbers on it. So evidently no worries about resale. As far as being a wet-riding boat, forget it. NOT. I can try to MAKE it get me wet and then it will. Over all, for what I bought the boat to do, it gets the job done. Not as important, but it looks awesome too. Just wish there was more time to go fishing and for photography.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

I've never owned a Shallow Sport but have fished from plenty in Port Mansfield. Chances are if you ever book a trip there it'll be on a Shallow Sport.

Before you decide may I suggest looking at the 23' Shoal Water Cat. My fishing buddy and I have had a 98 22' Bluewave, then a 23' Explorer TV, and now the Shoal Water Cat. (Actually he owns them and I'm lucky enough to get to drive them.)

IMO the Shoal Water beats them all hands down. I can't say enough about this boat so instead read the following from another link regarding the Shoal Water here on 2Cool.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=345526

and also to see the beauty http://www.shoalwaterboats.com/23'_Catamaran_Shallow_Fishing_Boat.htm

Hope this helps ya out!
Shallow Minded


----------



## sand storm

I own a SS24 sport...etec 225ho....its a beast.....runs shallow,smooth and fast.....well made,good looking. Cant go wrong!!!!


----------



## KamoAggie

eesmike said:


> I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


Wow, interesting statement...

I would venture to say that south of Corpus there is no other boat that guides use more. Visit Port Mansfield or SPI and there are 5 Shallow Sports to evey other brand. I have had 3, no complaints. My 18' classic that I sold earlier this year was a 1984 hull that had never been redone below the floor. The thing was strong a a tank the day I sold it!


----------



## dljones

You won't see as many guides fishing Galveston Bay out of a Shallow Sport, or even on the Upper Laguna Madre, but that is no surprise. They are built in deep South Texas and are the darling of the LLM. Same generalization can be made about Dargel in that country. Shallow Sport makes a damned fine boat if that is the style and build boat you are looking for. If you are crossing a lot of chop and fishing deeper water on a consistent basis, probably not the best boat for you. No boat does it all, but Shallow Sport has been around for a long time for a reason.


----------



## kwigglers

I run a 20' flush deck with an elevated aluminum console and I love it, this boat performs very well in the LLM. Any interested person wanting to buy a SS should ride in one with someone who runs one on a regular basis.


----------



## Kody Emmert

eesmike said:


> I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


Very Very bold statement...... You are Just Sayin'; ran in one this weekend through 2-3 ft. chop at times and a solid, dry, smooth running boat.


----------



## Spots and Dots

This is fixing to be for sale







2006 Marshall Topwater
2006-07? 175hp Johnson
And, all the cool stuff


----------



## RedfishStalker

Spots and Dots said:


> This is fixing to be for sale
> View attachment 517349
> 
> 2006 Marshall Topwater
> 2006-07? 175hp Johnson
> And, all the cool stuff


BUT, it's not a shallow sport.


----------



## Trouthunter

One of the better made boats around these days.

I would say that more than half of the guides in the LLM run Shallow Sport Boats.



> About a minute into the video, a guy walks up in almost knee deep water, gets in the boat and they take off. They are in at least 18 inches of water and the motor appears to be bouncing from cotact with the bottom and its blowing sand out in the prop wash.


Call Shallow Sport or Coastline Marine and line up a test run in the model you are interested in. I can't tell in the video where the jackplate is set or anything. But don't form an opinion based on a video.

TH


----------



## Spots and Dots

RedfishStalker said:


> BUT, it's not a shallow sport.


Doesn't cost as much either....


----------



## due_south_brewery

Capt. Wayne Davis of Hook-Down Charters (& Kelley Wigglers) in Port Mansfield runs one. My father in-law also has one down there. Very well made and solid boats. He's never had to use their customer service, so I can't speak to that.


----------



## Capt. Ernest Cisneros

Own an 18' classic SS. They are built to last, great people with great service that stand behind their product, and most important it gives me the confidence to fish in most places on the LLM. I hear they have a great resale value but I wouldn't know because it's impossible to let mine go. For what I do and where I fish I could never see myself on anything else but a Shallow Sport.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

Built like a Tank...never a compromise in non-name brand materials (all hand-laid labored fiberglass/name brand resins/no inconsistent fiberglass shooter gun stuff) no national investor profit margins...no shortcuts...you get what you pay for....all boats are Original designs....3 Generations of Texas boat building going all the way back to Falcon boats out of Houston, where Mr. Hudson was one of the first boat builders ever to produce motor boats out of fiberglass....with everything above considered... wood deck to wood deck...the Shallow Sport Bahia is priced right there with everyone else from what I have seen, without any of the shortcuts in process...nuff said....


----------



## ratred13

I have fished the llm for over 30 yrs and always wanted a shallow sport. I must say I personally knew willis hudson and rex. I bought my boat from rex in 2005 and had it rigged there. It was rigged very bad and had to have many issues fixed in houston by redwing . The boat was used for three years and I sold it for almost what I paid for it so the resale is great but I must say it was not DRY ARE SMOOTH . I was beat to death in 2008 in the ss tournament and decided to sell it then. My 40 yr old son refused to fish in it after the tournament. It is rough but it will run shallow. If you want a boat that will run shallow and beat you to death in a 2ft chop then this is the right boat for you. I know many guides in pt isabel who use this boat but remember they get a new one every year and shallow sport will sell the boat for them . If anyone knows mike knox a guide in pt isabel ask him what he thinks of shallow sport boats he had a cracked hull and they would not stand behind it. He is running a 23 shallow stalker. They are very very expensive to buy now. The price today has doubled from what I paid for mine.


----------



## Shallowminded6200

I'm running a '97 18 Classic bought used in '99. Since then it's been repowered, am looking to replace the trailer now, I'll keep this boat until I can't fish any longer!! It's a tank that will run shallow when necessary!


----------



## bigfishtx

ratred13 said:


> I have fished the llm for over 30 yrs and always wanted a shallow sport. I must say I personally knew willis hudson and rex. I bought my boat from rex in 2005 and had it rigged there. It was rigged very bad and had to have many issues fixed in houston by redwing . The boat was used for three years and I sold it for almost what I paid for it so the resale is great but I must say it was not DRY ARE SMOOTH . I was beat to death in 2008 in the ss tournament and decided to sell it then. My 40 yr old son refused to fish in it after the tournament. It is rough but it will run shallow. If you want a boat that will run shallow and beat you to death in a 2ft chop then this is the right boat for you. I know many guides in pt isabel who use this boat but remember they get a new one every year and shallow sport will sell the boat for them . If anyone knows mike knox a guide in pt isabel ask him what he thinks of shallow sport boats he had a cracked hull and they would not stand behind it. He is running a 23 shallow stalker. They are very very expensive to buy now. The price today has doubled from what I paid for mine.


My bet is he hit something and cracked the hull.

I ran the crapola out of both of mine and they held together fine.


----------



## Down South Lures

Just ran my 21v a couple of weeks ago in the back of 3 islands in the LLM. That boat was running in 4-6" of water for sure (extremely muddy bottom). When I made the turn around the last island to head towards Rattlesnake it got crazy skinny in a hurry. There was no ripple on the water in some places and mullets backs were out of the water when I was scattering them. It was the first time I have been scared in a Shallow Sport when running skinny. I did not think it got that shallow back there, and do not plan to run through there again. It was a good test though. 

If you put a TRP on a Shallow Sport it will get up and run in almost no water if the bottom is muddy. The 21V and 24V models outfitted with a TRP are by far my favorite. It eats chop very well. The only downside to running a tunnel is that they run a little slower. But like other posters have said, there is not one perfect hull that does it all.


----------



## D HOGG

I was in the market for a shallow running boat for a couple of different reasons, first because of where I like to fish and second where my bay house is. At times getting to the bay house I have to cross a couple of sizable bays, so I had to take that in to consideration as well. My first choice of boats was a *Shallow Sport*, but out of my price range&#8230;

I looked at every brand of boat on the Gulf Coast and road in ton of them as well &#8230; And what it all boiled down to was, it cost's to run skinny, it's as simple as that. I priced a 18' Bahia and a 18' Sport, the Bahia was a little cheaper but came with a 5 year warranty . I bit the bullet and went with the Sport and the 10 year warranty &#8230;

What a great boat !! I couldn't be any happier with my choice. Runs super skinny, plenty of room for storage and fishing, oh yeah, it handles the chop on the bays with no problems. No boat is completely dry, but even with a cross wind this boat really surprised me to how dry it can be &#8230;

I am a firm believer of you get what you pay for. I would rather save and do without for a while, than settle for something and know that you chose the wrong boat...


----------



## Tailshot

I just got a 21 sport with a yammie 175 TRP a couple of months ago; it does everything I expect it to do. Not an especially dry or smooth ride, but it runs really shallow, has a fantastic hole shot and the fit and finish is excellent. If I wanted smooth and dry, I would have bought a different boat, but I want to jump that be-yotch up in 10" and run in 5"!


----------



## eesmike

KamoAggie said:


> Wow, interesting statement...
> 
> I would venture to say that south of Corpus there is no other boat that guides use more. Visit Port Mansfield or SPI and there are 5 Shallow Sports to evey other brand. I have had 3, no complaints. My 18' classic that I sold earlier this year was a 1984 hull that had never been redone below the floor. The thing was strong a a tank the day I sold it!


I will officially "eat crow" for making this statement. Yes, what I meant, was that north of the LLM you don't see many guides running them. I got some bad information from a disgruntled SS owner about their hulls. I was wrong. What did I do? I went out and bought a 15' classic as a second boat, and I LOVE IT! I repent!


----------



## FX4FISHIN

i have been fishing in SS boats all my life.. i knew the day i could afford a NEW boat it was going to be a Shallow Sport. On this site everyone has an opinion. You have to find out what works for you ...I mainly fish in galveston (west bay) and it works for me. .i couldnt be happier with my SS classic if you want a boat that holds its value over time..................Shallow Sport does just that....you dont find very many SS boats for sale and when you do they dont last very long...here are some pics of my newest purchase from Coastline Marine..><(((*>


----------



## doublesteal

*shallowsport 21 - 2000 yr model= 200 Mercury Pro XS*

love this boat and had it for 10 years. run shallow, runs smooth and holds a bunch of people to fish. Would love to have 24 ft. guide in Matagorda Bay system


----------



## [email protected]

I would pay the extra money and go for the regular models and not the Bahia line. The Bahias I have crawled around on were not nearly as nice as the regular models. I think the money difference is worth it. Shallow Sport builds one of the nicest finished boats in Texas and build quality is extremely high and on top of that their hull design is one of the best for fishing shallow water. They jump on plane very shallow and very quickly and can run in spit and they run smoother than a flat bottom. You won't be disappointed if you go with a Shallow Sport.


----------



## 21shallow

*Shallow Sport*

Gotta be the most copied boat on the texas coast. Went from a 18' to a 21', the ride of the 21 is night and day. Love the boat, when it gets ruff out I just slow down or hit the shoreline, at least you have that option.


----------



## Shady Walls

Shallow Sport is a fantastic boat! It's to pricey for me, love my little 14.5 Shoalwater cat, 60hp e-tech, runs skinny an economical. A lot of people buy more boat than they need. I usually fish with one other person, or use it for transportation to a wading area. Dargel is nice along with Tran, Mowdy, Marshall, the list goes on. Always keep in mind how many hours do you put on a boat in a year? How many do you fish with? What kind of fishing do you prefer?


----------



## SeaY'all

I have a 24V. I have had no issues to date. The boat is solid and runs skinny. I havnt been in extreme wind but, coming across the bay in steady 1s and 2s we were dry.


----------



## texasislandboy

My boat is on its 3rd motor. I have no clue how many hours we have on it. And none of them were easy. We have been 26 miles offshore in 2' seas and back in 10" of water chasing reds the same day.


----------



## tschell1219

We've been running our 24' TV for a year... One word... Amazeballs!


----------



## Jetcraftsman

I was talking with Shallow Sport at the boat show this year about installing a raised console on my boat. During the discussion lead time and availabilty came up. The point was he indicated they were no longer going to make the Bahia. He indicated it was desinged to be a lower price point boat. The savings involved the use of marine grade ply wood versus the Nida core. He said it was to confusing on the production line tracking and building the identical boats with the different materials. In addition there was sufficient demand for their original boat. 


I have a 2005 21 foot sport that I purchased 2 years ago. I really like the boat. My opinion; it seems to me that with the hull design you do not get a lot of roll motion like with the v-hull. Also wih the large front deck 2 people can fish off the front of the boat. 
I do not consider it to be an open water boat, I like fishing out of Sargent and Matagorda but have also been all over Galvestons East bay. Typically when in Galveston I am monitoring the weather. My concern is lauching from Texas City and being in East bay when a front comes through. 

What this boat does - it does very well. 

I agree that reverse is a challenge and the top end speed does not give you bragging rights. But we are comfortable and relatively dry. I guess I am getting old, comfort over speed


----------



## vet427ac

I have an 18' Shallow Sport, hull number 7, and its never failed me yet. It lives at Port Mansfield and has fished from Baffin to the Queen Isabella Bridge and everywhere in between. Been through 4 motors from 90hp to 200hp, ( 60mph plus, but not recommended for the faint of heart. Runs so shallow that the little wading birds get up . Can't stop but you can cut across to deeper water. Its burnt orange and is called "The Rocket" See you out there.


----------



## troutsupport

They are solid


----------



## FishermanSteve

*Fishin with the Petty's*



eesmike said:


> I've had a few guides tell me they've got hull problems? It always concerns me when you never see guides running a particular boat. I never have seen a guide in a Shallow Sport, just sayin'.


http://www.fishingwithpettys.com/

Freddy & Janie Petty have been guiding out of Laguna Vista, with Shallow Sports for years give them a call & see what someone who knows thinks of them. 
I have fished with them a few time over the years & their boat are perfect for the type of fishing that they do. now if you want to run across Galveston bay on a choppy day ..........maybe not so much.


----------



## Trouthunter

Not going to read through the entire thread but SS makes one of the best shallow running boats in the world.

TH


----------



## SeaY'all

I own a 24 mod V 
Shallowsport makes a great hull. If you want to go fast, it isnt the hull for you.
Its a stable platform, runs skinny, gets up skinny and its a dry ride.. 

Their rigging is top notch.


----------



## daniel7930

FishermanSteve said:


> http://www.fishingwithpettys.com/
> 
> Freddy & Janie Petty have been guiding out of Laguna Vista, with Shallow Sports for years give them a call & see what someone who knows thinks of them.
> 
> I have fished with them a few time over the years & their boat are perfect for the type of fishing that they do. now if you want to run across Galveston bay on a choppy day ..........maybe not so much.


There's a lot of guides down south that use shallow sports


----------



## jtcallahan88

I run an 18' sport and it's been rock solid. Doesn't love the chop but can get you deep into any back lake/marsh, has more usable fishing space than any other 18' I've been on, etc. 

As far as "the guides not running Shallow Sports," that guy has obviously never been to the LLM. They're everywhere.

Fantastic boats IMO.


----------



## GoneSouth

This is a 2011 thread, resurrected in 2012, 2014 and yesterday. LOL


----------



## artys_only

Very well built boats ! They do what they where made for very well ! Hold their value very good . The new x3 hulls are awesome . You get what you pay for when it comes to boats Make sure you ride in what ever you buy .


----------



## fritz423

How about them new Logics?


----------



## gman1772

GoneSouth said:


> This is a 2011 thread, resurrected in 2012, 2014 and yesterday. LOL


What can we say? Shallow Sport has one of if not the most loyal owner bases on the Texas Gulf Coast. I've owned a Majek RFL, 2 Shoalwaters, & a Pescador through the years. Sprinkle in a Boston Whaler and a few McKee Offshoremen. I regretted selling the first Shallow Sport I ever owned and ran right back to a 21' Bahia when I decided to buy my first and only new boat.


----------



## salty_waders

I haven't read through all the posts but I'll add my $.02. I have a 2002 18' and Ive had zero problems with it. Rock solid and Im convinced it will last several more years. The customer service at SS is top notch. I just had a trolling motor mount added to it by shallow sport about 3 weeks ago. Today they called me to follow up and make sure I was satisfied with the work.


----------



## GULF COAST FISHERMAN

Does the Shallow Sport Sport 18 need hydraulic steering with the 115 hp motor? Thanks!


----------



## salty_waders

GULF COAST FISHERMAN said:


> Does the Shallow Sport Sport 18 need hydraulic steering with the 115 hp motor? Thanks!


I did not have power steering on mine and I never thought it really needed it. After I switched to a heavily cupped prop (from Jack Foreman) the increased torque steer was more noticeable but not enough for me to switch to hydraulic steering. Its a nice option to have but I wouldn't say its a must-have.


----------



## GULF COAST FISHERMAN

salty_waders said:


> I did not have power steering on mine and I never thought it really needed it. After I switched to a heavily cupped prop (from Jack Foreman) the increased torque steer was more noticeable but not enough for me to switch to hydraulic steering. Its a nice option to have but I wouldn't say its a must-have.


Thank you salty_waders!


----------



## RedfishStalker

I am going to have my 2013 shallow sport for sale it only has around a 100 hours.. I love the boat and the owners of shallow sport are always there to help you.


----------



## jpond100

RedfishStalker said:


> I am going to have my 2013 shallow sport for sale it only has around a 100 hours.. I love the boat and the owners of shallow sport are always there to help you.


Currently looking for a Shallow Sport. What size and type?


----------



## troutsupport

If I didn't have my whaler I'd have a Shallow Sport mod V. They're great boats, good people, and great customer service.


----------



## Get'N'RWet

High on the price tag, without the reach around.....but haven't been on another skinny water sled that has impressed me like the 15 & 18 classics! Minimalist rig that does everything I want it to do. I'm completely rebuilding a 1990 15' Classic, glass works done, getting rigged next week.


----------



## yfarm

Owned an old 18 with no sides and ordered a new 18 Sprint, both good boats, no hull issues. Good ride and very stable. Now have a Curlew, had a hpx t and two Dargels in the past. All would get it done. Number one guide boat in LLM for yrs was 18 Shallowsport. If you have young children it's hard to beat the 18 with sides for an all around boat, tubing fishing shallow, trolling for kings.


----------



## texasislandboy

yfarm said:


> Owned an old 18 with no sides and ordered a new 18 Sprint, both good boats, no hull issues. Good ride and very stable. Now have a Curlew, had a hpx t and two Dargels in the past. All would get it done. Number one guide boat in LLM for yrs was 18 Shallowsport. If you have young children it's hard to beat the 18 with sides for an all around boat, tubing fishing shallow, trolling for kings.


I'm running a Curlew now as well. Very cool boats.


----------



## robbiedeleon

pmgoffjr said:


> There's bazzilions of guides in the LLM that run shallow sports, far from a true statements about guides running them.
> 
> SS has carved their market out by building a very good hull, and giving very good service to their customers. They also get knocked off more than anyone else. I would dare anyone to come on here and say they had a "bad" hull and Rex didn't take care of them.
> 
> I don't own one, don't have any intention of owning one, but I did sell quite a few of them, and have nothing but respect for their operation.


I have a 2005 27' latitude that the hull had blisters and pox. I bought it used in 2016 the hull warranty Shallow Sport said was 6 months out of warranty so they did not want to cover the blisters or the pox on the hull. They didn't even offer to cover half of it in the cost they just said sorry . I feel like that was ****ty *** customer service when he talks did not just appear overnight it was a long-term issue that was not addressed and should have been covered period that's just my two cents

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiedeleon

I have a 2005 27' latitude that the hull had blisters and pox. I bought it used in 2016 the hull warranty Shallow Sport said was 6 months out of warranty so they did not want to cover the blisters or the pox on the hull. They didn't even offer to cover half of it in the cost they just said sorry . I feel like that was ****ty *** customer service when he talks did not just appear overnight it was a long-term issue that was not addressed and should have been covered . that's just my $0.02

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveZissou

robbiedeleon said:


> I have a 2005 27' latitude that the hull had blisters and pox. I bought it used in 2016 the hull warranty Shallow Sport said was 6 months out of warranty so they did not want to cover the blisters or the pox on the hull. They didn't even offer to cover half of it in the cost they just said sorry . I feel like that was ****ty *** customer service when he talks did not just appear overnight it was a long-term issue that was not addressed and should have been covered . that's just my $0.02
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I know there are exceptions but blisters and pox come from water penetrating the gelcoat then converting to vapor and not having a way exit. More than likely the result of improper care rather than manufacturer defect, I'll bet you a dollar Shallow Sport came to the same conclusion. Perhaps the previous owner stored it under a waterfall.


----------



## Jms1958

*24V*

I've had a 24V since 2009 and love the boat, comfortable and will run in 10" of water easily.


----------



## robbiedeleon

The boat fiberglass repair shops that I took the boat to to have an estimate done said that the pox and blisters was from water in between the gelcoat and laminate but also could be due to a bad batch of resin or improper lay up during the construction of the boat. I would buy another Shallow Sport even though I've had problems with this one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny

browntownguy said:


> Smoothest boats I have ever been on. Runs skinny, handles rough water without getting soaked. Great service before and after the sale.
> 
> My brother in law has a 21 foot bahia with a 150 Yamaha, what else do you need??? Several friends of mine that have the higher end version of the SS are kicking themselves, the Bahia performs just as well with very little lost in amenities and at a considerably lower cost.


Smoothest boats? You have to be kidding. Because the hull lacks overall rocker, in chop it slams down hard. I can't even ride in one without being jarred to the bone.


----------



## pipeliner345

robbiedeleon said:


> I have a 2005 27' latitude that the hull had blisters and pox. I bought it used in 2016 the hull warranty Shallow Sport said was 6 months out of warranty so they did not want to cover the blisters or the pox on the hull. They didn't even offer to cover half of it in the cost they just said sorry . I feel like that was ****ty *** customer service when he talks did not just appear overnight it was a long-term issue that was not addressed and should have been covered . that's just my $0.02
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


It's either out of warranty or you should have took it in sooner. 6 months is out. You shouldn't criticize a manufacturer for declining 6months out Imo.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiedeleon

pipeliner345 said:


> It's either out of warranty or you should have took it in sooner. 6 months is out. You shouldn't criticize a manufacturer for declining 6months out Imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I know what you mean but come-on pox is not a over night problem at least maybe meet half way on the repair cost. But it's whatever SS is an awesome boat and I would buy another when the time comes. Just sucks repairing pox.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345

robbiedeleon said:


> I know what you mean but come-on pox is not a over night problem at least maybe meet half way on the repair cost. But it's whatever SS is an awesome boat and I would buy another when the time comes. Just sucks repairing pox.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Oh i feel your pain. I put a stump through my new 21' bahia hull one month old. Of course insurance covered that!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiedeleon

Oh that sucks but good thing you had insurance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jameswish956

We run a Dargel which is basically their #1 competition down here in the LLM. We are partial to Dargel since that's what we run but if the time came to run a shallow sport we wouldn't hesitate. Very good looking boats and there are so many of them on the water I think it speaks for their worth and ability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

